# Budget kayak



## James44054 (Apr 24, 2017)

love my pelicon trailblazer 100 was on a budget and the wife wanted kayaks so I picked them up cheap I know down the road I will get a fishing one but I couldent wait. First mod rod holders wasent paying 100 more for 2 holders will upload picks when I get home. Anyone else have one ?


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

No don't have one but i love it when i hear people getting on the water on budget yaks. Unfortunately not everyone can swing a high end yack. People come here looking for advise on a low budget yak and usually get scarred off. There is some serious fun to be had and it can be done on a very limited budget. Its amazing how little some of these actually cost now.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

My buddy has been fishing out of the same model for 4 or 5 years. He loves it. I find it amusing the sales people on here when someone comes looking for a Chevy or a Ford and someone says you need the Mercedes. Get what you can afford when you can afford it. Makes fising so much nicer when you know it's not a over your head.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

I agree. Would it be nice to have a brand new CoosaHD, of course. But that comes with a hefty price tag. I bought an ascend from bass pro 5 years ago and it has gotten plenty of fish caught from it and even overnighters I would have never been able to do without it. I have added different mods over the time to fit my liking. I do plan on upgrading one day but for now it does just fine for me.


----------



## Terry Sheline 1 (Feb 8, 2017)

James44054 said:


> love my pelicon trailblazer 100 was on a budget and the wife wanted kayaks so I picked them up cheap I know down the road I will get a fishing one but I couldent wait. First mod rod holders wasent paying 100 more for 2 holders will upload picks when I get home. Anyone else have one ?


Guy's, I just have to say that we use the cheap sun dolphin kayaks from Walmart,we got them on an end of season sale 2 yrs ago and love them, we use them on the river as well as the creeks, with a little modification such as a rod holder and a small anchor cleat, they work great,It has been the most relaxing and fun thing we have ever done,it is our love of outdoors, catching fish and having fun that makes it all worth while.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Budget yaks float y'all. That's all ya need. 

I actually saved up a few yrs for my Coosa, first yak ever, wish I'd of gone budget first. Missed out on alot of fun floating. If u can save a few more pennies get a Jackson - if ya can't so what float a cheapo. The water and fish don't know the diff.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

I started out with a Pelican 10' sit in about 6 years or so ago. Fished it ALOT and had a lot of good times in it. I added a set of stabilizers to make it more fish friendly. Just this year I upgraded to a Hobie Outback. Nothing wrong with the budget yaks, they get you on the water and get you where the fish are. I upgraded due to comfort and I like the peddle drive, otherwise I would still be fishing out of the Pelican. It still hangs in my garage and may make a trip or two out still yet.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Exactly what everyone else said. Plus, if you scrape, scratch, or somehow destroy it, you won't cry as much. Also much easier to drill and cut holes in it for your accessories. I'd be worried about putting irreversible holes in an expensive yak. Lastly, the fish can't tell the difference between a $2,000 or a $200 yak. Just set the hook and have fun!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

My goal when getting my kayak was to get on the water for as cheap as possible. Got a 10 sot pelican an couldn't be happier. I think I have 225$ in it all. Maybe 250.
I love it.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I agree with all posts....the only thing is comfort as we age.....


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I agree with all posts....the only thing is comfort as we age.....


I agree 100% with the comfort thing. I'm only 32 but having ra there are plenty of days I have a hard time sitting in my kayak. 
I have not put a good seat on my kayak yet but plan on it. Lol I use a hemeroide innertube now,an it works pretty good. 
And I've used a bigger better kayak where I could move around more an that helped. But for the type of fishing I do,I'd just get a small used boat/trailer if I where to drop the $ some of these bigger badder kayaks cost. 
If I run across a great deal on a bigger better kayak I plan i will pick one up. My kids are getting to be old enough to use one. I tried repairing some bigger scratches using the method posted in this forum,where the guy uses a melted tarp to patch his kayak,an feel I'll be able to keep the cheap one floating for a long time.


----------



## erie sniper (Apr 30, 2017)

I wish I had a camera with me yesterday while I was at Metzger Marsh. I saw 2 guys fishing from small "boats". The first guy had a nice Kayak and I think he made a post yesterday about catching pike and LMB. The other guy had a big white cooler sitting on top of a paddle board, now that is kayak fishing on the cheap. What ever floats and gets you to the fish!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

erie sniper said:


> I wish I had a camera with me yesterday while I was at Metzger Marsh. I saw 2 guys fishing from small "boats". The first guy had a nice Kayak and I think he made a post yesterday about catching pike and LMB. The other guy had a big white cooler sitting on top of a paddle board, now that is kayak fishing on the cheap. What ever floats and gets you to the fish!


Lol those boards can get expensive


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I had some cheaper ones when I started then upgraded some to yaks with good seats. nothing worse than a sore back after a fun day kayaking.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Rocknut said:


> I had some cheaper ones when I started then upgraded some to yaks with good seats. nothing worse than a sore back after a fun day kayaking.


Ummm how bout a sore back after a hard day working


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have had my share of back troubles and the seat in my Big Game II is amazing. I can fish for hours without any back pain. My cheaper kayak would about cripple me after 3-4hrs.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

erie sniper said:


> The other guy had a big white cooler sitting on top of a paddle board, now that is kayak fishing on the cheap. What ever floats and gets you to the fish!


That's not a cheap set up I bet.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

Ive wanted a kayak for years. I was on the LMR last year for my sons work party and rode a SOT from one of the rentals by Morrow. After 1.5 hrs I made it to the first stop. I have back and leg issues. I tried to stand and collapsed on the bank. My legs were so numb, i had to crawl. Left me doubting if its for me, but i still get the urge when i seen one in a cove fishin and relaxing


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

ruffhunter said:


> I tried to stand and collapsed on the bank. My legs were so numb, i had to crawl.


Wow! That's crazy as it gets. But I know he feeling.... happens to me after I lose a huge smallmouth that jumps out of the water.


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

ruffhunter said:


> Ive wanted a kayak for years. I was on the LMR last year for my sons work party and rode a SOT from one of the rentals by Morrow. After 1.5 hrs I made it to the first stop. I have back and leg issues. I tried to stand and collapsed on the bank. My legs were so numb, i had to crawl. Left me doubting if its for me, but i still get the urge when i seen one in a cove fishin and relaxing


Last year I bought my first kayak, a perception stryker. Love that kayak, great to fish out of and very stable. The only downfall to it was the seat would aggravate my lower back problems. 3 hours in it was all I could take before the pain shooting down my leg would become unbearable. This year I upgraded to an old town predator pdl. The seat in it is as comfortable as could be. You sit up higher in a more natural seating position. I've had it out 4 times this year and have yet to have any problems with my back.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

ErieEye said:


> Last year I bought my first kayak, a perception stryker. Love that kayak, great to fish out of and very stable. The only downfall to it was the seat would aggravate my lower back problems. 3 hours in it was all I could take before the pain shooting down my leg would become unbearable. This year I upgraded to an old town predator pdl. The seat in it is as comfortable as could be. You sit up higher in a more natural seating position. I've had it out 4 times this year and have yet to have any problems with my back.


I bought myself an Old Town Loon 126 last year and it also has a fantastic seat.... Best thing I have ever bought for myself.... Hope you enjoy your predator


----------

